# Paphiopedilum emersonii var.huonglanae



## vandacee (May 14, 2012)

China ( Yunnan, Guizhou, Guangxi ) et North Vietnam.
Leaves 25 cm, 12 cm wide flower.
Culture and classical compost, calcicole.
Fragance chocolate - linden


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2012)

Tres bien

This is very much like the one I have. But mine has a very floral scent not chocolate.


----------



## myxodex (May 14, 2012)

Wow ! what a beauty and your photographs are out of this world ! I feel like I can reach out and touch it.


----------



## eggshells (May 14, 2012)

Hmm I like the chocolate fragrant. Are these really hard to flower? I don't see it often.


----------



## vandacee (May 14, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Hmm I like the chocolate fragrant. Are these really hard to flower? I don't see it often.



I don't think emersonii is difficult to bloom, but the plant's growth is long


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful! They're trickier to grow then to bloom!


----------



## Stone (May 14, 2012)

I like!


----------



## Erythrone (May 14, 2012)

Cute!!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 14, 2012)

I most definitely agree. I find emersonii very easy to bloom IF you can get it to reach blooming size. They grow slowly and steadily (although I have one that has not grown at all in the 3 years or so I have had it). When they are ready to bloom, they bloom. Flower doesn't last long- maybe 2 weeks or so. It will actually increase in size, much like a phrag....then it fades. And then, a few months later, the plant dies. Oh well....but the fragrance of that flower in its 2 weeks is amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2012)

Lovely photos -- lovely flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 15, 2012)

lovely flower and great photos!


----------



## vandacee (May 17, 2012)

fully opened flower 14 cm wide


----------



## Ozpaph (May 17, 2012)

wow!


----------



## Erythrone (May 17, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2012)

Oh ya!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

Those petals are superb!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2012)

Nice. Hard to get them to enlarge in size and to bloom.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2012)

Sweet! Those are some round petals :clap:


----------



## chrismende (May 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous flower! Great photo too!


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2012)

Fantastic. Probably award quality!
David


----------



## emydura (May 18, 2012)

Superb flower and photo.


----------



## Paul (May 18, 2012)

great one, and probably, very well grown, good job!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 18, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I most definitely agree. I find emersonii very easy to bloom IF you can get it to reach blooming size. They grow slowly and steadily (although I have one that has not grown at all in the 3 years or so I have had it). When they are ready to bloom, they bloom. Flower doesn't last long- maybe 2 weeks or so. It will actually increase in size, much like a phrag....then it fades. And then, a few months later, the plant dies. Oh well....but the fragrance of that flower in its 2 weeks is amazing!



I think its very true for some paph species, esp emersonii and violascens. I found it most of emersonii hybrids tent to do that too, blooms and dies. Hopefully 2nd or 3rd generation hybrids might be more tough like armeniacum or micranthum hybrids.


----------



## McPaph (May 18, 2012)

Looks really nice. Great job


----------

